# New to all of this!!!!!!



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies (and any gents lurking)

PLease forgive my ignorance but I am looking for some advice and hope you can help.

I have severe endo and last week had a tube tied. DH has a low 'good' sperm count of 8%. 

I recieved a letter yesterday from my surgeon suggesting IUI. Does anyone think it is an option for us? Another Cons had said ICSI before he even nkew I was losing/ had lost a tube. 

I admit to being completely in the dark about IUI. I know a bit about IVF/ ICSI as we were looking into it before and I got a natural BFP.

As we have to pay for tx (and dont have much) do you honestly think we should pay out for this or go straight to IUI. 

We havent chosen a clinic yet but are based in Herts on the North London border and would prob go to the ARGC or Lister or Herts and Essex. 

Thanks for your help ladies

xx


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Shrimper

Sorry to hear the problems you're facing TTC. 

We're currently awaiting the start of our second IUI (first was abandonded due to overstimulation) and to be honest I'm still a bit shocked that we were able to go ahead with it at all.  Our main problem seems to be that DH's SA results vary hugely between being totally normal to being really bad (motility wise, count is fine)  We were told by our consultant that we'd just go straight for ICSI, but we were also put on the IUI list and when we got to the top they did another SA and that happened that it was one of his good ones and we were able to have IUI.

I have to say though, that if I were paying for it and had the option on IUI vs IVF, I'd go for IVF if the problem is low sperm count (I'm guessing that adding in the tubal problems would make the IUI less likely to work too)  We're lucky in that we get IUI on the NHS, but if I had to chose between the two to pay myself I'd go for IVF as there is more chance of that working.

hth

Suzie x


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Suzie

Sorry to hear the first tx failed and that DH's results are all over the place! What a nightmare. Sorry to be a bit   but what does over-stimulation mean? What gets stimulated?

Thank you for your reply (I have blown some bubbles to you)   

I think I feel that IUI would be a waste of time (and money) and so agree with what you say. As I only have one tube how would I know which one I ovulate from? If it was the left then that is a waste of time and money before we have done anything!!

What a nightmare. One again, thanks for your help 

xx


----------



## Dewey (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey Shrimper,

DH and I were hoping for IUI before they discovered endo, but since the Dr found the chocolate cysts he said it was a waste of time as the chances would be extremely limited.  Apparently endo causes problems with egg development and binding issues with the sperm. That said, you have successfully conceived naturally, so you never know!

Over stimulation means too many eggs are formed, so there is too high a risk of multiple pregnancy, I think they only like you to have 2, or possibly 3 eggs for IUI.

In terms of your one tube, they will monitor you, so i guess if you were really unlucky and all the eggs developed on the wrong side, they might have to cancel the cycle.

IUI is a lot cheaper than IVF/ICSI but like Suzie said the success rates are much lower.  

Good luck with your decision chuck

Love Dewey x x


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi there again Dewey

Thanks for your reply. I have read that endo can cause egg issues but a few years ago my eggs were rated 'good' out of poor, average, good or excellent so hoping they havent got too much worse!! THat was when we were approved for IVF.

If they cancel a cycle so you still have to pay? The more I read the more I think IUI might not be for us.

Thanks again xx


----------



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

Hi Shrimper, I am new to iui too.  Sorry to hear the troubles you are having, for what its worth  I agree with the others if I were paying for it I would go straight to ivf/ icsi if that is an option to you. 

Goodluck whatever you decide and babydust to everyone on this thread


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Marie

Thanks for your message, hope the IUI works for you.

AS more and more people seem to be saying ICSI then maybe we should look at that first instead. I dont want to be throwing money away. We would need a loan and if IUI didnt work and we then had to go ICSI we would be gutted.

Good luck to you xx


----------



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

good luck and baby dust Shrimper


----------

